# Gabby the highway 169 kitty



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

One day there was this lady driving down MN hwy 169 and she saw a little fluff ball moving on the shoulder. Being an animal lover she decided to stop and see if it needed help. What she found was a very young calico kitty (2-3 weeks old). The lady scooped up the kitty and took her home. Because the kitty was so young she knew it couldn't have just wandered off from her mama and siblings, she had been put there on purpose. 

The lady took care of the kitty for a few days until she could convince her friend to adopt her. See, the lady already had lots of kitties and a small farm. The friend caved, because she loved calicoes so much, and adopted the abandoned kitten. 

I was renting out the basement from the kittens new mama and helped take care of her. She was a sweetheart and a little pistol from the very start. She couldn't understand why the two other kitties (calico litter mates) didn't like her right away. Her current human and I were trying to figure out what to name her and it was decided that her name would be Gabby. It's funny because Gabby rarely talks. 

It's now two and a half years later and Gabby's mom knew I was looking to get a kitty soon. Gabby's mom is going to be selling her house to move into something smaller and she knows she'll not be able to take all 3 kitties. So she called me and asked if I would adopt Gabby. I had to get some paperwork completed to be able to have her in my no pets allowed apartment building. They even made me get liability insurance for the 8 pound fluff ball :fust I am able to get her because I am disabled due to anxiety and depression. I helped rescue her and now she'll help rescue me when I start to slide into the dark holes. 

I've already got some of her favorite toys here plus a few more I made or bought. I also made her a cardboard box kitty condo.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She is stunning. What a beautiful cat. 
You were clearly meant to be together, it just took a while.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on getting Gabby! That's so great that you'll be able to take her. It's harrowing to think of her being on the side of a highway at such a young age. 

Your box-condo looks awesome. I bet she'll love it.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats on Gabby. Cats really do help those who suffer from anxiety and depression. I thought I had to give away my 3 kitties when I moved because there was a no pet policy. Only later did I find out I can have 1 cat with a Dr. Script. I adopted Sassy April 5th. She is helping to bring me back out of my shell. I have bipolar, anxiety and PTSD.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

She's aDORable!! X3
She reminds me of my first kitty, she really helped me with my depression..
I'm happy for you two


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats on getting Gabby!! Awesome house you got for her too!


----------

